# Egg donation clinic in Portugal - recommendations



## mapgirl (Feb 24, 2017)

Hello Everyone, 

I am looking for anyone who has had experience with egg donation clinics in Portugal? So far we have contacted Ginemed who have a clinic in Lisbon and Ferticentro in Coimbra. We are visiting them next month. We also had email contact with Ava in Lisbon but they have not answered my emails in the past week despite being helpful before Christmas.....very strange. 

We have chosen Portugal because my husband is Portuguese and recently Portugal changed the law to be non-anonymous for egg donors which we are looking for. 

If anyone has had or knows anyone who has been to Portugal for egg donation I would love to hear from you/ them! 

Thanks,
Hannah


----------



## Young_123 (Aug 12, 2021)

mapgirl said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am looking for anyone who has had experience with egg donation clinics in Portugal? So far we have contacted Ginemed who have a clinic in Lisbon and Ferticentro in Coimbra. We are visiting them next month. We also had email contact with Ava in Lisbon but they have not answered my emails in the past week despite being helpful before Christmas.....very strange.
> 
> ...


Hello Hannah, 
I know this is rather a late reply but I am wondering how you got on in Portugal and which clinic you decided to go with in the end? My husband and I are looking at either the UK, Spain or Portugal for egg donation.
Thank you!


----------

